# French rock band wrote a song about HALLOWEEN - here's the video



## trottoirs halloween (Oct 8, 2012)

*NAGAKANAYA, French rock band, wrote a song about HALLOWEEN*

It's called : *TROTTOIRS d'HALLOWEEN*


----------



## Vatermann (Oct 27, 2009)

That video was awesome......for 1982.


----------



## trottoirs halloween (Oct 8, 2012)

Hi Vatermann, *1982* : *Thriller of Michael Jackson *; thank you man for the comparaison


----------



## trottoirs halloween (Oct 8, 2012)

*Hi*
*Here's the live video of TROTTOIRS d'HALLOWEEN*


----------



## trottoirs halloween (Oct 8, 2012)

*NEW MIX : trottoirs d'halloween*
http://nagakanaya.com/mp3/31.mp3


----------



## trottoirs halloween (Oct 8, 2012)

*My mare wishes you an HAPPY HALLOWEEN*


----------



## trottoirs halloween (Oct 8, 2012)

TOMORROW IS HALLOWEEN 

HAPPY HALLOWEEN from FRANCE !!!


----------



## trottoirs halloween (Oct 8, 2012)

*Hello, on Saturday we were in concert for Halloween, here is a photo*


----------



## trottoirs halloween (Oct 8, 2012)

HAPPY HALLOWEEN EVERY BODY
WITH THIS VIDEO


----------

